# pictures of my 2011/2012 winter sowing



## Errol

although this past winter was not truly "winter" my winter sowing came out just fine..."winter sowing" actually would start on the winter solitice (1st day of winter) and continue as long as it is cold enough to wear a coat outside. you can use any container that will hold 3-4 inches of soil..NO LESS!..I use gallon milk/water jugs (plastic) and 2 liter drink bottles..We will get into all that later date..something I believe everyone that has never started seeds this way will enjoy..This past winter I sowed 238 containers, and had 217 to germinate and grow..The ones that did not germinate could have been my fault, bad seed, or mother nature just didn't want them to germinate. anyway I thought that was a good success. here are some pictures of my winter sowing jug getto!!

this was just the beginning!
















and then when mother nature says its time to peek through!









and now the blooms come! time for transplanting









tomatoes, peppers, all types perennials, hardy annuals, and any veggie that reseeds can be winter sown. even squash..start first of winter, set the conrainers outside, let them freeze, snowed on, frozen ice on them, rain, whatever and they will germinate when mother nature tells them. No watering during winter, do nothing but just wait for germination and best part they will already be harden off..
thanks for looking


----------



## Shortybiscuit

Interesting. I will give that a try.


----------



## Errol

Shorty, type in a search...wintersown.org and you learn a lot about winter sowing..its fun, easy, cheap, and a way to garden a little thru winter. 
Errol


----------



## Tammy

this is a great idea. I always wished I had a greenhouse so I could do my own starts, but never wanted to drop a few hundred on a small greenhouse, but this might be a great alternative for me. 

so when you are starting these in winter, do you have them sitting outside in a sunny, but protected area? Our winters here are wet, but fairly mild. We don't get very many below freezing days - maybe a few here and there.


----------



## Errol

Tammy, I put mine where there is morning sun and evening shade..they don't need watering except when spring arrives and it gets warm, then I cut the top half off and water untill I start transplanting or give away..I give lots away to friends and kinfolk. if you would like to learn more about winter sowing go to..wintersown.org there is really so much info there by Trudi, she is the wintersown "guru"
thank you 
Errol


----------



## Shannon

Very cool! I love experimenting. I'll look into this - thanks!


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Hey Errol,

That is a great way to start seedlings. I noticed that I have began using containers from around the house to start and/or plant seeds. It is totally cost effective. I will definitely trying your method shown above for my second season crops. Last year, I used a lot of those foam cups that you get from the dollar store to start me seedlings. They come like 50 for $1.


----------

